# Solved: Driver install & Win 8.1



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

I have a Windows update that has been in the lineup for several months but which always fails to install.
*Intel Corporation - Storage Controller - Intel(R) 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family SATA AHCI Controller*
I have been trying for several hours yesterday and today to D/L Windows 8.1 with no luck at all.
I've done a lot of internet searching for solutions, tried about 8-10 of them but they seem to always point back to the Windows 8 Store (the Win 8.1 update is not there) or that I need to ensure my updates are updated. I have run the check for updates at least (seriously) 20 times and it comes back each time telling me that there are no updates. I do have the Bing Desktop updates (hidden updates) but those should not affect my ability to D/L the Win 8.1 update should it?
My computer has a small SSD in addition to the regular HD. Could that Storage Controller problem be causing the failure to get the Win 8.1 update? Is there any way to get the Storage Controller update to install? It downloads, starts the install and immediately fails.
Edit: There is apparently a required Windows update (KB2871389) that must be installed prior to finding the Win 8.1 update on the Windows Store. It is not installed and repeatedly fails to install. I have tried doing a standalone D/L and installation of the file and it will not install. In my list of updates, that file is listed as Failed several times, along with the Storage Controller.


----------



## jafajack (Feb 1, 2013)

I am having the same problem trying to get to the Microsoft Store to download 8.1. It also says I need KB2871389 which I have installed. Tried removing it then downloading and installing again. When I click on the Microsoft Store app the store screen appears then immediately returns to the screen with all the apps listed. Can anyone help with a solution PLEASE.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

alwrmc

1. If the computer is branded go to the manufacturers site and see if there is an update there for the Intel chipset storage controller
ALSO disable av and firewall whilst downloading that and attempting the KB2871389

jafajack
Welcome to Tech Support Guy
It is NOT practical to work with two people on the same topic
If this suggestion does NOT work, please start your own topic
TRY creating if you do not already have one a Microsoft account, sign in with that and then try the Store
Windows key plus C - settings, change PC settings - Microsoft account - email and password - if you do have one create one it is free


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

There is an update for the Storage Controller there on the HP website (actually two of them, an older and a newer). I have several times downloaded and attempted to install them. They always fail. I have tried the Windows update for the Storage Controller and it also fails. The KB2871389 update also fails...multiple times. I can probably do a printscreen to show the failures in the list.
I have tried uninstalling the Storage controller and letting the computer refind/reinstall and it does seem to find and install a driver but it still shows up as failed in the Update History.
I have two desktops with Windows 8 D/L'd & purchased directly from MS when it was first released. My wife's computer updated to Win 8.1 from the Windows store with no problems.
I have tried deactivating the security/virus etc and doing the KB2871389 and Storage Controller updates. They still fail to install.
Edit: One more thing...When I try to do the stand alone install of KB2871389, it starts and then a message pops up saying that the update is not required for my machine.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Is this NOT more or less the same problem as you had a short while ago, when reading your post, I gained the impression it was sorted
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-8/1109091-windows-8-update-problem.html

Run this
http://go.microsoft.com/?linkid=9830262


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

The files that will not install are the same as the previous thread. It was marked solved because even though they refuse to install the computer is working well anyway. They still show up in the updates and apparently Win 8.1 will not show up as a D/L without KB2871389 installed.
I just read a link earlier today (cannot find it again to quote it ) that seems to suggest that since I purchased my Window 8 direct from MS when it was on sale for $39.99 that the problem may be linked to that somehow. That does not make much sense to me however.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. I have no knowledge of the situation re the problem on the purchase of the 8 from the MS site

2. You are running 8 and have NOT previously installed the 8.1 preview - please

2. The error you had last time was this
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/952032

on error report - in the zipped log you provided for the Intel driver

3. Do this - device manager
IDE adapters#
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DETERMINING WHICH VERSION IS INSTALLED

1. Hold down the Windows logo key and press X to open a menu at the
lower-left area of the screen.
2. Select Device Manager from the menu.
3. Click the + sign in front of the IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers.
4. Double-click 'Intel(R) 7 Series Chipset Family SATA AHCI Controller'.
5. Click the 'Driver' tab. Then you will see the Driver Version.

Microsoft* .NET Framework 3.0 is required to be installed on the system in
order to install Intel SATA Controller AHCI Driver.

think it is still the same net framework any chance you have declined any of them

continuing device manager
[Windows 8 64-bit]
To update the driver, follow the instructions below:

1. Hold down the Windows logo key and press X to open a menu at the
lower-left area of the screen.
2. Click Control Panel.
3. Click System and Maintenance, then click System.
4. Click Device Manager.
5. Expand the IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers category.
6. Right-click
"Intel(R) 5 Series 4 Port SATA AHCI Controller" or
"Intel(R) 5 Series 6 Port SATA AHCI Controller" or
"Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series SATA AHCI Controller" or
"Intel(R) 7 Series 4 Port SATA AHCI Controller" or
"Intel(R) 7 Series 6 Port SATA AHCI Controller" or
"Intel(R) Desktop/Workstation/Server Express Chipset SATA AHCI Controller" or
"Intel(R) ICH10D/DO SATA AHCI Controller" or
"Intel(R) ICH10R SATA AHCI Controller" or
"Intel(R) ICH7M/MDH SATA AHCI Controller" or
"Intel(R) ICH7R/DH SATA AHCI Controller" or
"Intel(R) ICH9M-E/M SATA AHCI Controller" or
"Intel(R) Mobile Express Chipset SATA AHCI Controller" and then select
Update Driver Software...
7. Click Browse my computer for driver software.
8. Click Browse..., then select the driver location and then click Next.
9. Click Close when the installation has completed.
10. Click Yes to restart the computer.

NOTE - Do all other updates install without problem


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I have just realised you have said


> (KB2871389)


it is in fact
KB 2871839


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

I believe that is incorrect, I believe it is indeed KB2871389. When I try to run it, it identifies itself as the Win 8.1 update files needed to have the Win 8.1 update appear in the Windows Store.
I am printing and working with the other things you suggested.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

YES you are right I apologise
See this typo error from Microsoft


> Although the Windows 8.1 update is downloaded and installed from the Store, your PC needs another update, KB 2871389, before Windows 8.1 becomes available to you in the Store.
> If you're using Windows Update to get automatic updates, KB 2871389 will be downloaded and installed automatically.
> If you've turned off automatic updates, or if your PC is so new that automatic updates haven't been downloaded yet, or if you'd rather not wait for Windows Update to do this automatically, you can go to Windows Update and install KB 2871839 manually.


http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/why-can-t-find-update-store

although it does list it correctly above

Re your comment about


> I just read a link earlier today (cannot find it again to quote it ) that seems to suggest that since I purchased my Window 8 direct from MS when it was on sale for $39.99 that the problem may be linked to that somehow. That does not make much sense to me however.


It cannot be so can it - in view of this



> have two desktops with Windows 8 D/L'd & purchased directly from MS when it was first released. My wife's computer updated to Win 8.1 from the Windows store with no problems.


presuming of course that you purchased two keys - one for each computer


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

The list of items you included show up on my computer under the SYSTEMS DEVICES heading.
I have clicked on each one and tried the update drivers for each item in the list including the ones that likely have nothing to do with the problem. I have done this before I started this thread also. Each of them responds saying the best driver is already installed.
The driver for the Intel(R) 7 Storage Controller is dated 11/19/2012 and the version is 11.7.0.1013
I believe my problem is the KB2871389 file that refuses to install. It always fails and if I do the stand alone it comes back saying:
*Windows Update Standalone Installer
The update is not applicable to your computer*
As for the Microsoft*.NET, I believe we are up to date there. The list of installed updates shows several 3.5, and a 4.5 updates as succeeded. One of the 3.5 updates listed is KB2756923


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please do not be insulted
You are selecting the correct version for the stand alone I presume as that message


> *The update is not applicable to your computer*


would of course be received if you were not.

Try running this at a cmd prompt
*wsreset*

you should receive the reply store cache reset.

*then go here and click the link*
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-8/meet

If that does not work
go here
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/upgrade-assistant-download-online-faq

and click the upgrade assistant, when that has analysed your computer you should see the report


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

I did the wsreset
I clicked the link ..... went to the store, still no Win 8.1 update available.
I clicked the next link ..... ran the Win 8.1 compatiblity check (again), it returns 6 incompatible items. None of which would prevent the download or installation. Still I uninstalled two of them (software) that I do not need or use.

The stand along D/L of the file is this: Windows8-RT-KB2871389-x64
I'm pretty sure that is the correct file. It still comes back and tells me that is not applicable to my computer.

I'm about to give this up for the day in about half an hour. If there are anymore suggestions I'll give them a look/try. Thank you for your help thus far.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The one you want is the middle of the three offered
All supported x64-based versions of Windows 8









Download the package now.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Before you go send me the link you used for the HP and the full model details please of the computer
I am having problems verifying that Intel driver

Seems an off ball question but it is 64 bit 8 - I presume I know it says so


> Intel i7 3770 / 12GB Ram / Windows 8 Pro 64bit
> HP w2207 Monitor / Multimedia Optical Drive / 600W PSU /
> Radeon HD6870 1GB /...Keurig ready to brew a quick cuppa! ]


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

The HP link:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...2&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&sw_lang=&product=5296895
The Computer is:
HP
H9 1350 (it is stock except for the video card....AMD Radeon 6870)


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

I'll check back in a while, hope that info helps.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

and as I said it is 64 bit - as on the spec
I just cannot understand - not applicable to your system
IF YOU ARE selecting the middle of the three for 64 bit rather than the last of the three for windows server

All supported x64-based versions of Windows Server 2012


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Personally I think it is unconnected with the Intel matter however try installing this one
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/con...rivers&OSFullname=Windows+8.1*&ProductID=2101


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

It is Windows 8 Pro 64bit



> The one you want is the middle of the three offered
> All supported x64-based versions of Windows 8
> 
> Download the package now.


Not sure what you mean here, I do not see three items, I see about 4 or 5.
However the D/L of KB2871389 is the same as I have been downloading for two days and it still says it is not applicable to my computer.


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

On the Intel website, it shows that I have all the latest greatest up to datest Intel drivers currently installed.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well - re the 4 or 5


> Download the package now. Not sure what you mean here, I do not see three items, I see about 4 or 5.


http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2871389

I see only three possible direct downloads


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

That was not the screen I got before, sorry.
I went there, did the download (same as about 10-12 tries before, BTW).
When I click on the file and attempt to install the download KB2871389 file here is a screenshot (attached) of what happens.
Notice that I have three copies of that file. The one in the attached print screen jpeg is the one I just downloaded.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

This is most puzzling send this please the free speccy

http://www.piriform.com/speccy/download

publish to web and copy url then paste to reply 
*To publish a Speccy profile to the Web:*

In Speccy, click *File*, and then click *Publish Snapshot*.
In the *Publish Snapshot* dialog box, click Yes to enable Speccy to proceed.
Speccy publishes the profile and displays a second *Publish Snapshot*. You can open the URL in your default browser, copy it to the clipboard, or close the dialog box.


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

Here is the speccy results.

http://speccy.piriform.com/results/F5h6FInfeX7YhwVjxtuJil1


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

While I look open Control Panel - Region - what language format please


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

Are you asking me if I speak English? Or that the Windows version I have is English? Or if it is United States?
All of the above are correct....English/Englis/United States


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Change the format to match windows display format
then exit out by apply and OK
try once more on the update

I have had a quick look at Speccy but it will of course take a couple of hours to check line by line
Go windows update
View update history
the update in question should be shown as failed - from when you tried on the windows update as against the stand alone installer - which in view of the response may not be shown on update history

If the change in language format does not work
open cmd prompt adnmin rights
type
*net user administrator /active:yes*

you should receive a response confirming
reboot and use that account
Password is blank unless you have set one

NOW go windows update and see if that update is offered - depending of course what was previously in update history

*AND *no - I was not for one moment doubting your cmd of the English language :up:


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

Sorry I was not intimating that you were questioning my language skills, I was just confused by the question. (I am in Tennessee which makes me a "Hillbilly" (smile).
I am printing your info and will try it tomorrow maybe. I've had about all of this I can handle for today. I do appreciate your help thus far, perhaps I'll find you on the forums in a couple of days. I'll probably let it all stew for a couple of days before I dive in again.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

OK are you familiar with the registry
If for some reason the install language of 8 was NOT the language now set the update will report that is not applicable to your computer


If you are familiar with the registry you need to look first at the simple indicator of the control panel region
and then you need to look at what the install language was

DO NOT please try changing this, even if it appears differently without a restore point and a registry backup

see my screenshot where the arrow is you will notice that default and install language are the same
YOURS should also be, if at anytime for any reason you have changed any language settings since, or before the install of 8 on the download from Microsoft - although I cannot see why you would, then that is the reason that the update is reporting not applicable to your system


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

I need a little more direction on that registry search. Can you be a little more specific where to look?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

PLEASE would you try the other suggestions of the system admin account first and the match windows display format AND please do check for update history and if that update is shown there as failed click on that and it will give you an explanation - albeit usually not all that much help as to WHY


ALSO if you are not entirely familiar PLEASE DO NOT CHANGE ANYTHING in the registry

KEY is
Navigate to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SYSTEM/ControlSet001/Control/NIs/Language

0409 is English us 
that is why mine is 0809 which is eng uk


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

The update history shows that it failed (actually it shows a large number of failures for that specific update)
The Code that it returns is 8007054F
There is no other useful (to me) information there.
The registry does indeed show US English 0409

also this time I really mean, I'm quitting for the night. Thanks again for your patience and help. CUL.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

OK it has me fooled at the moment and 0409 is shown in both entries install language and default language
Good night

please post when you have tried the update in the system admin account
and also try control panel troubleshoot, fix problems with windows updates please - although I cannot see that solving it, but at the moment it is I think a question of any port in a storm - well nearly any.

Going back to your first post
and when the other member posted asking for help
I suggested
Use a Microsoft Account 
IF YOU are not, please sign in with a Microsoft account - instructions on MY first reply and then see if the 8.1 is shown in the Store please


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

For Macboatmaster:
I believe I have taken care of the problem. I decided to do a Windows 8 "REFRESH". It took about 45 minutes, there were 78 updates waiting after the refresh. There are a lot of things/apps I have to reinstall, but KB2871389 is installed and the Windows Store now has the large Update to Windows 8.1 icon available. I'm going to be working on everything tomorrow & Monday. I'll come back and mark this Solved when I'm confident.
Thank you for your assistance and patience. Have a super weekend.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Pleased for you.
Great news



> there were 78 updates waiting after the refresh


there must have been many many failures as if you look on speccy the ones listed do not show such a quantity missing

Good to have worked with you, sorry I could not find you an easier solution.

What setting do you have for updates, I always have thought it best to have it set notify and then you choose when to download and which to install
I have never had a lot of confidence in the scheduled setting 
When are updates installed?

It depends on the automatic updating option you choose. If you choose the recommended option, updates are installed at 3:00 A.M. or on a schedule that you choose. If you turn off your computer before the scheduled time, you can install updates before shutting down.
If your computer is in one of the power-saving states (Sleep or Hibernate) during a scheduled update, and if your computer is plugged in to a power source, Windows will wake your computer long enough to install new updates. If your computer is running on battery power, however, Windows will not install updates. Windows will try to install them instead at the next scheduled installation time. To schedule when Windows automatically installs updates:


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

After doing the "Refresh" and the updates (I gather that simply removes Windows 8 and reinstalls it, requiring all the updates again), I was able to D/L and install Windows 8.1. 
But now.....
I suddenly have to log in with a password even though I have done the control userpasswords2 and unchecked the use passwords box. Not only that but I now have three choices to select from when logging on! Administrator, my normal/old log on and one that is called Other User. I only want my normal/old log on option.
Also, the Secure Boot Configuration is now enabled in BIOS and I can no long access BIOS with the normal key presses when the computer is booting up. How do I manage to get into BIOS without the key press? (usually it is the ESC key, bring up a UEFI thing (I think that's what it is) and when that screen comes up, press F10 to get to BIOS. None of that works anymore. The Secure Boot Configuration is a problem with a large number of users. The forums are full of people with the problem(s).


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

From al that I read if you insist on trying to log in to windows 8.1 without a password you will have many more problems than users did when trying the same on 8

If you put back to as they were any settings in Control userpasswords2 you will I am sure find that problems will cease

Before we progress I have NOT upgraded to 8.1, as I have a triple boot here with 8, 7 and XP and I am reading too many reports of problems to attempt it.
I have chosen to wait.
I tell you that in case you prefer to wait for a reply from a member who has actually installed 8.1

Re the Secure boot - You are correct many people have experienced the same problem, even when secure boot has been enabled or when it has been disabled and they receive a watermark warning on the lower right of the screen
Secure boot is not configured correctly

Apparently it has even been seen when the computer did not have UEFI firmware and therefore NEVER had secure boot in the first place

As you will have seen, a positive, definite solution has not been found
As you will also have seen Microsoft are aware of the issue

If you press windows + C then settings then power then hold shift and restart you should then on advanced options see UEFI and there you can make the changes

HOWEVER - I would urge you to ensure - presumably you do now - that you have a full image and all other possible means of recovery - before making any such changes.

I think you will find that Other User is created because you have - IMHO - messed around with control - userpasswords2.

That is and always has been, again in my opinion, a troubleshooting diagnostic approach not a simply do not require password approach


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

Thank you for you reply.
The Secure Boot problem appears to be a BIOS problem that is somehow connected with aftermarket video cards (judging from my forum searches). Since I believe most users have aftermarket video cards installed that expands the problem and also causes me to wonder how it got past the programmers/testers. 
The Control Userpasswords2 thing has been dealt with on my computer. I see no reason why I would have to log on to my own computer that is used solely by me would need a password. Just my opinion.
My problem at this time is this. Believing that going into my BIOS and enabling Secure Boot was the solution to the watermark in the lower right screen corner. It did take care of that, however since I made that change in BIOS I am no longer able to access my BIOS and return the Secure Boot option to disabled. The computer does not seem to recognize the key presses to get to BIOS. Pressing the ESC key (should bring up the HP UEFI screens) and then pressing the F10 to bring up the BIOS screens no longer bring up those options, how do I manage to get into BIOS to make the change? I have put the question on several forums and done internet searches and have not gotten any replies. Is it impossible now?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Re UEFI
Have you tried this


> If you press windows + C then settings then power then hold shift and restart you should then on advanced options see UEFI and there you can make the changes


Instructions in full
Press the *Windows (







) key* + *C*, or swipe in from the right edge of the screen to open your Charms.

Click *Settings*.

Click *Change PC Settings*.

In PC Settings, select *General*.

Under Advanced startup, click *Restart now*. The system will restart and show the Windows 8 boot menu.
OR hold shift key and click restart on power menu, as above
In the boot menu, select *Troubleshoot*.

In the Troubleshoot menu, select *Advanced options*.

In the Advanced options menu, select *UEFI Firmware Settings*.

Click *Restart* to restart the system and enter UEFI (BIOS).
Re Password
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-8/1098891-wrong-login-user-windows-8-a.html

that as you may noticed his one of the results of using 
Control Userpasswords2

Please see this
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-8/passwords-in-windows-8-faq

I cannot now find the article in my database, but I distinctly remember reading about problems arising after setting it to sign in without a password - as you did it

When I do find it I will post it.
Were it to be me and I was even thinking of doing such, I would most certainly, set up another account with admin rights and with a password
I seem to remember that it was connected with Windows updates and after an update, the user could no longer log-in on the account SET without a password


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

Tried both methods several times.
Under *Change PC Settings*, there is no *General setting *to click on.
Under the _hold the shift key _method, it simply restarts the computer without actually going to the UEFI or BIOS screens. I also tried pressing the ESC key during the restart and also tried pressing the F10 key during the restart. I tried press and hold and also rapidly pressing during the restart. It simply restarts without going to the UEFI or BIOS screens in this method also.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I read exactly what you say, but I am if you are correct completely puzzled I have not yet seen anyone on 8 who did not get the options

OR windows key + C - charms menu
settings
power
it then displays
shut down
restart
hibernate - if you have it configured to show that
and on restart before you click it, you hold the shift key down and then click it

If you do not have general and neither method works there is something very wrong IMHO as even if when you get there it does not show UEFI it is the only easy way to get to Safe Mode etc

I have just checked the HP site from the link YOU provided and the same method is outlined there
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...egory&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en&product=5296895#N536


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

I think you have gotten what I've been saying. The normal methods for entering BIOS no longer work on this computer. 
REPEAT 
Pressing ESC and/or F10 during the Restart does nothing at all....nothing!
Pressing the Shift key does nothing at all.
Doing the


> OR hold shift key and click restart on power menu, as above1.In the boot menu, select Troubleshoot.
> 1.In the Troubleshoot menu, select Advanced options.
> 1.In the Advanced options menu, select UEFI Firmware Settings.
> 1.Click Restart to restart the system and enter UEFI (BIOS).


 does bring up those menus and selections but clicking Restart to restart and enter UEFI (BIOS) *does not *work, it simply restarts the computer and brings up the Metro or Desktop screen. 
Does enabling Secure Boot somehow bypass the key strokes perhaps? Does it change which key(s) are need to be pressed to get to the UEFI/BIOS screen?
I can probably send print screen shots of the menu showing that "General" is not an option if needed.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I regret I cannot offer any other suggestion
I have been labouring under the misapprehension that you meant it never even got as far as the option to enter uefi 
I now realise you mean it does go that far but when it restarts you do not then have the option to enter setup, or indeed any of the other options
*Figure 17: Startup Menu for a desktop computer*









I have a feeling that this together with the apparent lack of any listing of general settings as shown in my screenshot is indicative of a problem, whether or not it is in any way connected with the install of windows 8.1, from the upgrade and the secure boot warning, I regret I do not know.

I think the reason you cannot enter setup UEFI on F10 on boot is because fast boot on windows 8 or 8.1 has always been so quick that no one could possibly press a key quickly enough, this was widely reported on the introduction of UEFI firmware and the accompanied fast boot

I feel sure you are aware of this development but in case you are not it is all explained here
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/b8/archive/...or-pcs-that-boot-faster-than-ever-before.aspx


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You MAY and it is a rather large MAY - get round it this way
go Control Panel
Power options - left pane choose what the power button does
do you then see fast startup
is it checked
click change settings currently unavailable at the top of the window
this SHOULD enable you to uncheck fast startup

NOW if you have been able to do that - you may stand a chance of entering setup to disable secure boot if you so wish


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

Update for Macboatmaster: 
First thank you for your patience and help. :up:
I believe I have taken care of my problem or returned to it's original state 
It seems that Secure Boot does not work well with many aftermarket video cards. So I shut down the computer, removed my Radeon HD6870 video card, connected my monitor to the computers built in video and rebooted. The computer now recognized the necessary key strokes to enable me to get to UEFI and BIOS. I disabled the Secure Boot option then reinstalled the video card and my system is now back where it was before I altered the Secure Boot option. The desktop watermark that states Secure Boot is incorrectly configured is back but that is a minor annoyance. HP, Microsoft or the video card makers hopefully will provide a fix soon.
Logically it seems that the video card was not allowing the key presses to be recognized.
Thank you again and hopefully you may be able to use/share this info with others.
I believe I'll mark this thread solved.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
I had read of it but I did not know exactly that it caused the inability to enter UEFI firmware


----------

